# 2-3 Man Crew Looking for a Trip!



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

My dad is flying in from California for a week and I had a guide set up and everything for Saturday. Got a call from the guide and he cancelled... I really wanted to take the old man out in the bay or out to some deeper water. If anyone is doing a run this weekend and needs a good crew, let me know. We can head out of Surfside or Galveston area.

All of us are experienced and know our way around a boat. I am scrambling to find something this weekend now that the guide cancelled last minute and everyon eis booked up.


----------

